# need help with Squid settings.!!

## elmie

Is there a way to configure Squid Proxy to check your ISP proxy server first??

picture this WWW --> local ISP proxy serve ---> your Squid server --> your web browser.

----------

## massimo

What do you mean with check the ISP's proxy server first?

----------

